# Wtf



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

I just had my hood repainted right and im getting a letter from the paint guys that im not supposed to wax it at all for 120 days??? I thought it was sposed to only be 30 days. And the hood was baked too. Any ideas on this or info i would greatly apreciate. I dont like my car having no rock protection for 4 months!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

jagyro said:


> I just had my hood repainted right and im getting a letter from the paint guys that im not supposed to wax it at all for 120 days??? I thought it was sposed to only be 30 days. And the hood was baked too. Any ideas on this or info i would greatly apreciate. I dont like my car having no rock protection for 4 months!!!!!!!!!!!!




how would waxing it give you rock protection? W/ that said, I usually wait 30 days before touching customers cars that have been repainted, or my own.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm going to be paying for that teflon stuff so my paint is protected against, chiping etc.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

jagyro said:


> I'm going to be paying for that teflon stuff so my paint is protected against, chiping etc.


Sorry to break this to you, but Teflon will not protect against chipping. It only forms a bond on the surface of the paint which makes it more difficult for sustances such as dirt, tar, bird crap, tree sap, etc. to adhere or stain the paint. If some gravel falls off a truck and hits your car on the highway, your paint will still chip the same with or without teflon.


----------



## jagyro (Feb 17, 2006)

well that sucks. Good info tho thanx. maybe ill just drive like 20 car length behind people then


----------



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

3m makes the clear bra that will protect against that

but waiting 120 days is crazy I got my first chip in the first 2 months of driving my car


----------

